# Another Finished Project (MDF Lovers!)



## Philly (7 Feb 2005)

Hi All
Amongst the hundred other projects I have on the go ( :roll: ) I managed to finish a bed for my daughter on the weekend. She's three years old and in her "I'm a Princess" stage-everything has got to be pink!





It's made from MDF and features two jumbo drawers underneath. Upholstering the headboard was the only challenge (apart from getting the thing upstairs!!!!) and she was very happy with it. Hate working with MDF though-that dust gets everywhere-regards of dust extraction overkill!
Painted the bed with water based paint-that stuff just does not run out like oil based paint  
Maybe now I can get back to working with solid wood....
Phily


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Feb 2005)

Wow! That is P-I-N-K PINK! 

We have a standing joke about pink in our house. When we were getting married and home-shopping, a rather weird assistant in Debenhams tried to sell us some pink bedding. Now if anyone here has pink sheets, that's fine, chacun a son gout and all that, but it's not us. "How about the pink? Special offer on the pink!" She took some persuading that we really didn't want pink sheets. So now whenever we encounter anything pink, we say "Special Offer on the Pink!".

Well it keeps us amused.

I hope Princess Philly enjoys her chamber.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2005)

Thats great - but I think it could be slightly pinker.  :lol: 

You do realise that now the MDF door is open again I shall have to post a pic of the job I've just finished.

Cheers


T


----------



## Anonymous (7 Feb 2005)

Fit for a princess  

Nice job Philly - luckily my daughters have outgrown the 'pink stage' now. Thankfully!


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Feb 2005)

WOW - that is pink!

It's a good job that I didn't see that picture yesterday - the state I was in it could have proved fatal! :shock:


----------



## dedee (7 Feb 2005)

Philly, very nice and very pink.

I must be doing something wrong as my nearly 4 year old daughter is more into Thomas The Tank Engine than Pink Princesses. I'm quite relived actually!

Andy


----------



## DaveL (7 Feb 2005)

Well our Granddaughter is into Barbie so pink is an in colour, but her favorite is purple! :shock: 

Nice bed Philly, so what did you have to buy to make it? :wink:


----------



## Gill (7 Feb 2005)

I'll bet your little princess is absolutely delighted. And so she should be  !

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Feb 2005)

Wow! Makes the pink shirts I affected in the 80s look very pale!


----------



## Philly (7 Feb 2005)

Thanks for your kind remarks, everyone! Sophie is very happy with her bed (and sometimes sleeps in it at night....... :roll: ) ) 
I'm no big fan of working with mdf-or making this kind of project. But if that's what they want to keep them happy, who am I to argue? :wink: 

Dave-didn't have to buy any new tools for this one. Well, apart from the Tormek........ :twisted: You know me too well!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (7 Feb 2005)

Hi Philly

I'll bet she's really happy.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## DaveL (7 Feb 2005)

Philly":3odrl4r9 said:


> Dave-didn't have to buy any new tools for this one. Well, apart from the Tormek........ :twisted: You know me too well!



You have just got to explian how on earth you blagged a Tormek for working with MDF. :shock: I would of thought you just mounted the Dado cutter and fired up the compressor for the *brads*. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Philly (7 Feb 2005)

Well Dave, Mdf is very abrasive on tools, you see, so, um, a Tormek is needed so I can finish the bed quicker..... :lol: 
You just gotta think outside the loop for a minute, man! :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2005)

> I would of thought you just mounted the Dado cutter and fired up the compressor for the brads.



Not forgetting these (tap,tap,tap) safety glasses. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

T


----------



## Philly (7 Feb 2005)

But of course!! :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Alf (7 Feb 2005)

The MDF warning is appreciated, but next time a *PINK* hazard warning would be a Good Thing. <shudder> :shock: Lucky little princess, as long as she's got some (pink-rimmed) shades to wear... 8) :wink: Got a Tormek out of it eh? Cunning devil.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## frank (7 Feb 2005)

philly you did show the little princess all the colour charts with pink in didnt you 8) :wink: :wink: 
the joys of working in mdf cof cof


----------



## Keith Smith (7 Feb 2005)

Philly, very nice and very pink!! Between you and Tim I am getting quite nostagic about MDF I haven't made anything in it for weeks :lol: 

Keith


----------

